# Minolta X-700



## JESWAW (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is a Minolta im get ready to pick up. Im borrowing it at the moment. A BIG step up from my Kodak V570, eh?


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2007)

I saw one of those for sale reasently. I was thinking of picking it up but there is a sever lack or availibility of lenses here locally and I was about ten or fifteen bucks short.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 9, 2007)

Battou said:


> I saw one of those for sale reasently. I was thinking of picking it up but there is a sever lack or availibility of lenses here locally and I was about ten or fifteen bucks short.


 
How much did the one you were looking at cost?


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 9, 2007)

Plenty of lenses to be had on eBay. Great little film camera!


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> How much did the one you were looking at cost?



I can't remember exactly, It was under a hundred with my discount, I wanna say ninty or ninty-five. I was originally there to see if he had any lenses there so it did not take too many excuses to pass on. I may still yet pick it up if it's still there as I still want a backup SLR but the Canon F-1 sitting next to it takes priority due to lens compatibility.



Mitica100 said:


> Plenty of lenses to be had on eBay. Great little film camera!



I don't have an Ebay account, I have to beg my sister to let me borrow hers, but I can make it work if I need to.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 9, 2007)

WEll I have 4 lenses for it.  So im not worried about it.  I have everything i need besides watch batteries and film


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 9, 2007)

i shoot with a minolta x-370.


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> i shoot with a minolta x-370.



I learned on either the minolta X-370 or X-570, I can't remember witch


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a book for the 570, but i have the 700...Also, as i was looking, i noticed i had a canon lens. (dont know what size)  As far as SLR's i know knowthing.  So is this even logical?


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> I have a book for the 570, but i have the 700...Also, as i was looking, i noticed i had a canon lens. (dont know what size)  As far as SLR's i know knowthing.  So is this even logical?



I have never heard of any compatibility in lenses between Canon and Minolta, but i could be wrong. What does the Canon lens say in the front ring.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Nvm, looked at it a differant lense...But the one on the camera is a Vivitar??


----------



## BlackDog's (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a Minolta x700 and have used it since 1987.  Great camera.  You can use nearly any (if not all) of the Minolta manual focus lenses made since the 1960s on this camera.  (There are also some off brands that work too but I don't know much about them.)  Google Minolta manual focus lens and you should come up with a list.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 11, 2007)

BlackDog's said:


> I have a Minolta x700 and have used it since 1987. Great camera. You can use nearly any (if not all) of the Minolta manual focus lenses made since the 1960s on this camera. (There are also some off brands that work too but I don't know much about them.) Google Minolta manual focus lens and you should come up with a list.


 

I have 4 lenses....I think that'll do me.  But it is nice to know that they will correspond w/older ones....


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Dec 12, 2007)

i have an X-700, 28-80 and 80-200 lens + a teleconverter - this is a well respected camera since day 1, even decades later it is still considered a good camera......


----------

